# Do we get to change our usernames?



## landrus13

I was wondering, do we ever get to change our usernames?


----------



## Bally #50

jlandrus23 said:


> I was wondering, do we ever get to change our usernames?


Excellent question as I would like to update to Bally #44, which now reflects the correct years, or soon will be.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jlandrus23 said:


> I was wondering, do we ever get to change our usernames?



ahah the timing of your post here is rather humorous. I don't think that's possible - of course their are ways to have a new name but I will let you use or imagination and figure that out for yourself. 

Hopefully you wanting a new name has nothing to do with the way some members on the board have treated you in the past - people are going to treat you and others that way no matter what, it's just who they are. 

They don't necessarily have a problem with you personally, but they don't agree with what you have to say and they let you know about that. Trust me I have been in your position many times - plus a few around here will hit you with that age card ever now and again. Don't let your youth get in the way, they are scared to death of younger people and they have to make sure to put younger folk in their place.

You see the thing is they didn't have this kind of technology when they were 17 years old, didn't have the ability to discuss sports with older and wiser elders like you and I get to. Thus we have an advantage and can gain knowledge quicker than they ever could... 

JLandrus, keep your name - you have established an identity and my friend that can be hard for some people to do.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Yes, people can change their usernames. All you have to do is send me a private message with what you'd like your name changed to. Hell, I changed a couple last week.


----------



## landrus13

Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## Bally #50

I agree J, keep it. We'd figure it out eventually anyhow. As I told you yesterday, just be a little thick-skinned any you'll be just fine. I am changing mine because the #39 was from 4+ years ago and it is tied to a specific amount of years. I'll still be the same old (pompus?) Bally~


----------



## Sycamore Proud

In the for what it's worth column, I am a member of other forums that REQUIRE the use of real names and locations.  They are hobby related and professionally related.  The main difference I notice is the tone and demeanor of the posters.  Posts are always asking for information, asking for opinions, giving information, giving opinions and are always supportive in some manner.  Volunteer moderators use PMs to communicate with those who violate the code of conduct for the forum.  Code of conduct is basically no politics, no religion, no foul language.  Occasionally posts are removed for violations of code of conduct, treat others with respect.  They are privately owned and those people set the rules, and all posters obey the rules.  Personally, I like using my "forum name" but at the same time I would not object to posting my name and city/town/area in the avatar area.  I understand this is Boda's place and I respect that.  I still wonder what you all think of the idea.  Jason, if I am out of line please delete this post and accept my apology.


----------



## landrus13

I changed my username from my favorite player's number, to my favorite number.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I agree with you SycamoreProud - I actually went a different route to hold myself a little more accountable. For the first several months knowone knew who I was and that was good and all but I have friends who come on here often and people started recognizing me as "Morgan" - they'd say Twitch we know Morgan is you... bla bla bla. 

So I decided to put a picture of myself as my avatar - that way when I post something, opinion or otherwise I am not ashamed to say it. I know it's really hard to put a face with the name and so on - but when you have a picture of you as your avatar or like you said your user name is your actually name you have more accountability for what you are saying.


----------



## Eleven

Morgan said:


> They don't necessarily have a problem with you personally, but they don't agree with what you have to say and they let you know about that. Trust me I have been in your position many times - plus a few around here will hit you with that age card ever now and again. Don't let your youth get in the way, they are scared to death of younger people and they have to make sure to put younger folk in their place.
> 
> You see the thing is they didn't have this kind of technology when they were 17 years old, didn't have the ability to discuss sports with older and wiser elders like you and I get to. Thus we have an advantage and can gain knowledge quicker than they ever could...



I think it has more to do with maturity than age.  Understanding that this board is read by others (not just sycamore fans, and far more people read it than post on it) and like it or not, it is representative of the Sycamores - both current students and alumni.  Understand that current athletes and their families read it.  Former ahtletes read it.... and future recruits and their families read it.

No, they didn't have this technology when I was 17 years old, but I have grown up using it (installing it, admistering it, etc) every step of the way (including writing my own about 10 years ago).  I understand that things are archived, searchable, and should be considered permanent...

I feel that you really shouldn't post anything on the boards that you wouldn't say to someone's face...


----------



## Daveinth

Eleven said:


> I think it has more to do with maturity than age.  Understanding that this board is read by others (not just sycamore fans, and far more people read it than post on it) and like it or not, it is representative of the Sycamores - both current students and alumni.  Understand that current athletes and their families read it.  Former ahtletes read it.... and future recruits and their families read it.
> 
> No, they didn't have this technology when I was 17 years old, but I have grown up using it (installing it, admistering it, etc) every step of the way (including writing my own about 10 years ago).  I understand that things are archived, searchable, and should be considered permanent...
> 
> I feel that you really shouldn't post anything on the boards that you wouldn't say to someone's face...



I dont think Morgan would have a problem saying anything he has posted to anyones face I have met him and I think he would back up what he says here in person . I know I would . Anyone who doggs a 17  year old who tries to be a fan and maybe some wouldnt have a problem doing what your saying to a 17 year old kids face


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Daveinth said:


> I dont think Morgan would have a problem saying anything he has posted to anyones face I have met him and I think he would back up what he says here in person . I know I would . Anyone who doggs a 17  year old who tries to be a fan and maybe some wouldnt have a problem doing what your saying to a 17 year old kids face



Thanks Dave - I know some other folks in the community who read this stuff on a regular basis and they could speak to that as well. Most of what you get from me on here is from the heart, I shoot strait from the hip most of the time... 

Sometime the tone that your opinion comes out is really different on a message board than it can be in real life. Dave will pretty much tell you how it is as well, he don't care to much what you think about it either - really a good dude! Sits right behind me at Basketball games and we have a heck of a time. 

Don't judge people because maybe you don't like their opinion on a certain topic, it doesn't make them a bad person.


----------



## Bally #50

Hell, I DEFINITELY don't always agree with you two but your hearts are in the right place and that is all that matters to me. There have been some really whack statements made on here (not by you two) but for the most part, everyone DOES get along and speaking your mind is ALWAYS preferred to waffling from one side to another. I admitted I had trouble learning everyone's idiosyncrasies on here but as I have got to know everyone, your opinions don't always make sense to me, but are _always_ respected and actually, I now know why you might even feel that way. 

Start talking about players or coaches in a personal way and I'll jump right in and try and stop it but overall, this board makes sense and truly accomplishes what it is trying to do.


----------



## Daveinth

Nobody agrees 100% with everyone and everyone has their own opinion I enjoy reading others opinions and thats what its about. Do I care if people agree with me hell no do I get mad if they dont hell no . The one thing I dislike is the bashing of a KID like a few have tried . This pissed me off .  He comes on here as a fan he like most kids his age has more than 1 favorite team I can respect that I know when I was younger I liked everything about IU and Bobby Knight ( Man what was I thinking) I still have 2 favorite Pro football teams but my allegence is to the Colts first and foremost. I am 100% sycamores, love the Reds and hate Pro basketball.. I am 100% Liberal Democrat and fight the fight when it comes to the Labor Movement and Veterans rights. I hardley think there is anyone who feels the same about these subject as I  do does that make them wrong? I like to think so but I wont dog you because you are LOL


----------



## landrus13

Dave, you have a very good point, I do have a couple of other favorite teams. I have 2 others, Indiana and Butler. I don't really like the NBA, but my favorite team is the Pacers. My favorite NFL team is also the Colts, and thanks for all the advice guys, I really appreciate it.


----------

